# New Hav Mom - What products do we get?



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Willow's coat is growing quickly and as a new Havanese Mom I'm looking to do the best for her especially in terms of grooming. We need recommendations for the following:

1. Shampoo & conditioner: I've had a number of people familiar with the breed tell me they use human products (Infusium, Panteen, Aussie), but is this okay. Are there tried and true dog products? Would you recommend a line up of shampoo, conditioner, detangler/leave-in conditioner?

2. Combs & Brushes - We currently use a comb and pin brush but they are generic from a pet store chain. Again, any favorites that work best for this breed?

3. Eye goo - what is the best way to manage the goo and tears that build up on the fur around the eyes? Right now we are just washing her face several time a day.

4. Getting the right cut from a groomer - How do you ensure that the groomer gives the Havanese cut (whether long or puppy). We have had a number of issues with our Yorkie getting shaved or coming out looking like a schnauzer when we ask for a puppy cut - despite shoeing photos. We've used multiple groomer trying to remedy this isse. 

Many thanks in advance for advice that I'm sure will come from the experience of this group. I am comfortable handling baths, combing and small trims as I've done this with my previous dogs, and the Yorkie I share with my parents, however different coats and different cuts leave me with a lot of questions.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello! (Do you have a name we can call you that's shorter?)

We've had lots of good threads about this kind of question. If you can get to the Search button towards the top of this page you can enter all sorts of words and phrases to be located. But, to get you started.... :becky: Grab a cup of coffee...

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11100&highlight=shopping+list

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10692&highlight=shopping+list

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2428&highlight=shopping+list

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11979&highlight=shampoo

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11830&highlight=shampoo

Whew!! :faint:


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh yes, please call me Kristy (Willow's mom). Thank for the links. I'm going to spend some time reviewing them.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Willow's coat is growing quickly and as a new Havanese Mom I'm looking to do the best for her especially in terms of grooming. We need recommendations for the following:
> 
> 1. Shampoo & conditioner: I've had a number of people familiar with the breed tell me they use human products (Infusium, Panteen, Aussie), but is this okay. Are there tried and true dog products? Would you recommend a line up of shampoo, conditioner, detangler/leave-in conditioner?


Don't use human products. They're not PH balanced for a dog's skin and coat. I recently bought shampoo, conditioner, and grooming spray from Isle of Dogs. A huge number of other forum members use this same stuff and we all LOVE it.

http://www.iodogs.com/Canine/ShopByBreed.aspx?BreedID=48676d42-b574-4062-ab70-fae588c4d7a8



> 2. Combs & Brushes - We currently use a comb and pin brush but they are generic from a pet store chain. Again, any favorites that work best for this breed?


I love my Chris Christensen Wood Pin Brush and Buttercomb. Buy them from the Havanese Rescue General Store and the profits go to Havanese Rescue!

http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php...id=507&zenid=9cd7195906653eb69900c1825071a021

http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=92&products_id=508



> 3. Eye goo - what is the best way to manage the goo and tears that build up on the fur around the eyes? Right now we are just washing her face several time a day.


If there is colored staining (that awful pinkish-red dark color), you may want to give your Hav 1/8 tsp of Angels Eyes once per day for 4-8 weeks. I have used this on all of my pups and it clears up the staining fairly quickly. Also feeding a high quality food will reduce stains.

As for cleaning, I find the best way is to use a warm washcloth and wipe their faces. Also, you can use saline solution (like for contact lenses) to rinse the area around their eyes. Best way to get out the eye boogers - pick them out with your nails!

A great little face comb I love to use is a double-sided one by Lil Pals. You can also just use a flea comb. I picked up my Lil Pals one at Pet Supermarket.

http://www.petfooddirect.com/produc...mc_o=2mHCjCSnvniviCjC7RR71HP-mHCVdKCjCKwuzAkf



> 4. Getting the right cut from a groomer - How do you ensure that the groomer gives the Havanese cut (whether long or puppy). We have had a number of issues with our Yorkie getting shaved or coming out looking like a schnauzer when we ask for a puppy cut - despite shoeing photos. We've used multiple groomer trying to remedy this isse.


Take in multiple photos, and stress that you WILL NOT PAY if the dog does not come out like the photos. Find a groomer in your area that has experience with Havanese. I would suggest making a separate post about it, that way any members in your area can make recommendations. Also, you may have to drive a fair distance to find a great groomer, but I think it's worth it  Personally, I like my furkids in full coat, so there is no need for a groomer. My mom grooms her Hav herself! There are many members who also do, and there are some great tutorials on the site. Just use the search function to find them 

More questions, just ask!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kristy my groomer (a CMG) is about 30 miles away from you, but she's phenominal and knows this breed very well. She only does toy dogs. It would be a drive for you, but definitely worth it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Another alternative for grooming, if you can arrange it, is to find someone who will do your pup with you standing there. There are several advantages to this. You can help hold them and keep them still, they don't have to spend any extra time at the groomer's, and best of all, you can consult with the groomer as they go along about what you do and don't want cut.

With my groomer, I bathe and dry Kodi myself at home before brining him to her, which keeps my cost down a LOT. With a light colored Hav, I end up doing a LOT of between-trim bathing anyway, so it's not like I don't know how to do it!<g>


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Kristy! I was just in Riverview last week, dinner at Babe's Pizza in Brandon with my brothers. Then we spent a week on Longboat Key. Willow is VERY cute!

I love my Chris Christensen brush and combs, best $ I ever spent on grooming products. I'm still testing out shampoos and conditioners but haven't found one I really like yet. I think I'll try Plum Silky next. I've used Isle of Dogs and TropiClean but I'm still looking.

I don't know what you're feeding but you might want to look at www.dogfoodanalysis.com to see how your food ranks.

Tons of info on this site! Just search exactly what you're looking for and you'll get lots of hits. WELCOME!!!


----------

